# What do you do for a living??????



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just curious as to the jobs that keepers on here had,

im a pub and restaurant manager.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

... and I am a food and bev inspector, so will be up to take some samples soon !!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Network administrator for an aerospace company.

on a side note, don'y you hate it when it's saturday and no matter what you do you can't lie in 

*sigh*

Mason


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

im an artist 
as in painting


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i do customer services for a TV aerial company...
for the next 5 weeks... hehe

then i'm going back to college to do Animal Management... 

whooooo... i'm so excited! 

sami


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Im a man of leisure! Just booked a 5 week break in New Zealand over xmas and new year, then i intend to go back to work again......retail management!
Oh, im sorry for mentioning Christmas, but lets face it.....it's september!! :lol2:


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

IT Training and software support for an EPOS company. I also write and update training manuals and do a bit of software development.

I don't think I actually have a job title though.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Im a dolphin shaver, I shave dolphins


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

i am a self-employed mobile tattoo artist (who uses all the correct sterilising equipment not all "mobile" artists are clean) :smile:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

annarism said:


> i am a self-employed mobile tattoo artist (who uses all the correct sterilising equipment not all "mobile" artists are clean) :smile:



do you have a portfolio link at all?

Basically are you any bloody good?










our tattoo artist is emigrating at the end of the year. Both our sleeves should be finished but there is always next time.

I think i'll start a thread and do a bit of googling.


Mason


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

Im a personalised number plate sales negotiator.

Hoping to go to college to do animal management or zoo-ology, or some think like that anyway.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

groom, riding trek leader and all around lacky. i back horses and i ride nutters


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Working for a field marketing company for Microsoft  I love gaming, so its been an interesting job for me (though we also deal with all of the mice/keyboards etc). 

Id love to work alongside animals, but unfortunately asthma and an allergy towards rabbits (no other domestic animals as far as Im aware) means that that is unlikely to happen. Oh well!


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> ... and I am a food and bev inspector, so will be up to take some samples soon !!


 
your always welcome:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i'm a garden advisor for a large garden centre but i am trained in animal mangment and behaviour


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I was, upto last week PA to the Partner of a loss adjusting firm, just got a promotion and im now claims technician, so im going to start driving lessons and im gonna muscle my way to being a loss adjuster by this time next year.....hopefully, or retire as i hope to win lottery sometime this year:no1:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

i am a bacofoil ironer for a waste recycling plant


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

rat taster for large reptile food supplier
gaz


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

gaz said:


> rat taster for large reptile food supplier
> gaz


:lol2::roll2::lol2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

gaz said:


> rat taster for large reptile food supplier
> gaz


 
Lol, fun? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im a stay at home Mum!


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

I work in finance for my Local Authority / Social Services (boooooooo i hear you yell) im also a Semi Pro Musician.

Nick


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im a student, bu an artist and phtoographer on the side  -- > gina
and graham is a student and a part time photographer!

so if any of you want art work or photography we're the ones to PM!!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

im a scrounging, lay-about, do-nothing sponge (well thats what my parents tell me!) lol no i'm a student studying my Masters of Marine Biology, also working at the London Aquarium part-time.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Head Groundsman responsible for three holiday parks and the owners garden and proprieter of Southwest Exotics.

I have also been in no particular chronological order:

Plant Nursery Supervisor/Manager for Bristol Zoo Gardens,
Assistant Scientific Officer (Plant research. myco-herbicides)
Forestry worker
Nurseryman (large nursery importing hardy exotics and tree-ferns)
Barman
Waiter
Commis Chef
Quality Control Technician (high grade filters)
Self Employed Gardener
Powder coating sprayer
Market Garden worker
Semi-skilled labourer (Built a four-bedroomed house, foundations to second fit, with a relative doing his own housebuild), only thing I can't really do is plastering/rendering)
Delivery driver (fruit and veg)
Un-employed
Mature Student (Horticulture)
Willow Cutter
Beach bum/party animal


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Head Groundsman responsible for three holiday parks and the owners garden and proprieter of Southwest Exotics.
> 
> I have also been in no particular chronological order:
> 
> ...




blooooming hell!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

for the next 6 weeks nothing as im off sick but when i do go back to work im a pest control tech,office boy well basically a skivie for a pest control company looking after a team of people in the hull area


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Im a self employed Joiner and decorator... Bloody hate it, but it earns me good money..


----------



## amikins (Aug 31, 2007)

im 12 so i cant do alot:Na_Na_Na_Na: i just go out on the street n look after me snakes nd go on the fourum


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

its alright for some aint it. i remember when i was 12 i was working every morning before school and on a saturday


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm an Ecological Consultant


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm a cutter in the manufacture of lorry side curtains, tarpaulins, and nets.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Logistics Admin Manager.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i am a proffesional burglar.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I am a boring factory worker for a Nissan supplier


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

im part time barman t a night club.. ALTHOUGH i do backup the dpoor staff..

went semi pro with a marital art.. got paid £1500 and a weekend away in holland to rep GB ... plus a new suit...

i wanna go college for herpetology but cant find the course...

peace

James


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

voluntary worker for PDSA whilst looking for paid work, lol


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

fork lift driver for a large building suppliers in huddersfield


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I work in a restaurant kitchen, I was porter, but now I'm training to be a commis chef. Which basically means my almost 30 yrs of parenting means I never learned to cook or so the chef would like to beleive.
I am also a carer for my partner and my disabled son.

Going to work is like having a few hours off.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

I own a company that makes ceramic heaters and accessories for reptiles.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

run my own plastering business


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Catherine896 said:


> Lol, fun? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Im a stay at home Mum!


they taste like s**t but ya can eat em
regards gaz


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a Support worker, working with ex-offenders, people in recovery from drug/alcohol addiction,Homeless people, mental health clients in prisons and in hostel type settings


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Nothing, i was made redundant a few weeks back just doing work for my neighbour/brother and friends just to pay the bills until i find something permanent


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I own a reptile shop and breed reptiles for a living.:smile:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> I own a reptile shop and breed reptiles for a living.:smile:


and a fu***ng good shop it is


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> and a fu***ng good shop it is


Why, thankyou very much! : victory:

Keep an eye out for my new babies in the shop, just bought an albino green burmese and albino het green burmese python to go on display! There gorgeous! There only babies at the mo but we will be building a display enclosure for them in the near future!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

ooooo i carnt wait keep us updated on them pop in and see


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> ooooo i carnt wait keep us updated on them pop in and see


Will do. There at my house at the mo but going to the shop to live permenantly as of tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

I'm a self employed dosser 8)


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

"Group ICT Manager" it says on the card. I manage all of the computer and telephony for a group of companies.

In my spare time I'm an assistant Muay Thai (Thai Boxing) instructor, as well as doing shotgun/rifle shooting at the weekends.

Horness


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Nothing 

Would like to do something but i don't know what...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

as of this morning nothing, looking for something as we speak though


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I am a toilet seat tester and inventor of the BSBM (British Standard Bum) which is a weight system that is dropped on to the seat at various heights to test their durability when people sit on them repeatedly.

We are also prototyping the BSPK which tests front and side loading stress when they are used after hangovers or during parties.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

May I ask what the standard bum weighs??:smile:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

im in charge of the magazine's in Borders ... woop lol


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

Recently graduated as an animator. But I'm in major need of money right now so can't wait around hoping to become in demand all of a sudden... also not that awesome yet!
Soon to be getting some kind of job in an office or at a reception to pay the rent and bills, and in my spare time continuing to work on my portfolio so I can be a freelance storyboard artist/background designer/concept artist/animator.... phew!
Oh and I occupate in liking snakies ^_^... if occupate is even a word...


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> May I ask what the standard bum weighs??:smile:


This morning, I weighed 12 stone.


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

im a stay at home mum, but would like to go back to work for a break!! :lol2:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

ratboy said:


> This morning, I weighed 12 stone.


i think you could get in trouble with weights an measures,they reckon the standard british bum weighs= 3 camels and a small hodgepig( of course this may refer to the female bum??!! ducks)
regards gaz


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im a student at Uni of Liverpool doing Internet Computing and in my final year. Not a clue what to do after that!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm a full time student at uni doing Computer Science.
but work part time on a bar in Next Generation Clubs (A gym)


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> ooooo i carnt wait keep us updated on them pop in and see


 
yeh there in the shop now , there proper nice ! espesh the female (i think) shes got like a motly pattern on her n nie to handle , but erm they were cold lol so lets see when there warm lol . 

oh and im a shop assistant in a reptile shop and also a student on a National Diploma in animal management.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

annarism said:


> i am a self-employed mobile tattoo artist (who uses all the correct sterilising equipment not all "mobile" artists are clean) :smile:


They should be clean tho if they expect to stay in business. my autoclave cost a small fortune but its worth every penny even just for my own piece of mind that I have everything sterile.

Im an electronics engineer/tattooist/piercer and in what little time I have left design and build thermostats and racks


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I work at a concretefactory.


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

Iliria said:


> groom, riding trek leader and all around lacky. i back horses and i ride nutters


feel free to come ride my nutter lol!

i work in a reptile shop.


----------



## GniteRose (Apr 12, 2007)

i'm a soon to be redundant private ambulance technician and part time music production student


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im a trainee assistant practitioner on a stroke unit within the therapy department full time, and a youth worker part time.....

Cat x


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

1 - Sales Leader For Currys (dull as hell)
2 - Freelance DJ
3 - bit of boxing (much less than I did at one point though)


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

im only 15 but so far i work at a racing stables of a weekend. i am training to be a jockey and when im 16 i will be able to get my GNVQ level 1, 2 and 3 in racing and then get my jockey license. 

that is of course if non of the horses succeed in their attempts to kill me before i reach that age


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

im a poorly paid mechanic lol but want to be a reptile shop owner! dont we all lol.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

*job title*

---APPRENTICE TRAINED TATTOOIST ---(it took years ) APTA ETA MEMBER
HEALTH REGISTERED!! psst and yes i,m good :lol2:

mainly do freehand


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Iv been loads of things!

PC Technician
window fitter
landscape gardener
Sales exec
helpdesk support... the list goes on

At the moment i load lorrys full of washing machines all day for currys.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm a parks and countryside ranger for a London borough and do as much conservation work and as little of everything else as possible : victory:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm a writer.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

what do you write incubuss?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

X wife says I'm a :censor: (ill lose a shed load of sleep over that)


Partner says I'm great ( :liar: )




Accountant says I'm a shop keeper (well I do pay him ) :lol2:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ive applied for a job in hobbycraft lol thats how pro i am lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Nurse. (Well will be in a couple of years, doing a training couse in college with placements ect. So technically I'm an auxillary nurse)


----------



## rocker (Oct 8, 2007)

I worked in a well knowen aquarium shop ( in scotland) for near enough 3 years . 

Now i work for a scafolding company


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Nurse. (Well will be in a couple of years, doing a training couse in college with placements ect. So technically I'm an auxillary nurse)


Hey I'm a student nurse as well, currently at University of Wolverhampton


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

i work for the social services in the fostering department 
im also training to work with kids with autism 

past jobs nightclub doorman in liverpool from age 16 to 25


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Currently an unemployed IT Engineer. Can't believe i'm still looking as i'm shit hot!
Also been known to do the odd garden in my spare time


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> i work for the social services in the fostering department
> im also training to work with kids with autism
> 
> past jobs nightclub doorman in liverpool from age 16 to 25


 
Good luck with the training. Not that i think you'd need it but from being a doorman for 9 years it must take some self control to not forget if the kids are being out of control, you're not still on the doors and can't throw them out..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Currently a "job seeker" looking for IT work while caring for my better half, playing house husband, and generally trying to be a halfway decent human being.

In the past.... *deep breath*

Tech support for Dixons Stores Group
Chef
Commis chef
Kitchen porter
Buidler of Bespoke horseboxes
Builder of High Tension Barbed Wire Fencing
North Sea Trawlerman
Student
dosser
Kennel Hand


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

> Tech support for Dixons Stores Group


I use to do tech support for pc service call formaly called mastercare i beleive. is that the same one you worked for raiden?


----------



## to-many-snakes (Sep 11, 2007)

im a dumb digger driver lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am a full time mum, wife and housewife (althought he domesticated goddess bit don't quite work for me lol)

I am also studying adult psychology with the hope of doing a degree specialising in forensic or abnormal psychology. 

I also own half of a MOT station and garage with my hubby  Have in the past worked for Fords, Peugeot, silver service waitress, chip shop!, receptionist and data inputter for a publishing company


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

Had loads of jobs in the past but currently I'm a Domestic Engineer (i.e. mum, housewife, wife) and it's probably the hardest job I've ever had although much more rewarding. :lol2:


----------



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a student at Walford and North Shropshire college, doing Animal Management. I also work as a Security Guard.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

at the moment i am an assistant manager in the finance department of a large nhs hospital in birminghamalthough i am trying to get a transfer.....


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Was a database administrator, but was made redundant. Anyone need a database administrator?


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Joiner/Locksmith :grin1:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

Manager of a reptile section by day, masked crime fighting machine by night


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

yo fundo masked crime fighter


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Im an improver technician for Stratstone Manchester - Basically work on Ferrari race cars for privateers :no1: Still in training though, hopefully ill be a master technician at Ferrari HQ in Maranello Italy one day : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a student, i work part time with disabled children (aged 3 - 18 with server to moderate disabilities..physical, and mental) artist and photographer, and soon to be a reptile breeeder lol :lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

HIGH SCHOOL!!!

JOBS ROUND THE HOUSE FOR MONEY TO BUY T'S!!

ANYONE NEED A HOOVERERER!!! LOL

capitals are gooodd
:grin1:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a qualified Nanny, caring for 2 year old Triplets 50 hours each week.
I love it


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

I work for a well known gas supplier thats erm... British!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i'm an underground drilling specialist


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

A stay at home mum but did part time work in nursery at my sons school : victory:


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im a student at sussex university studying psychology with management studies (doing my dissertation on dog to dog communication so if anyone lives near brighton wouldnt mind lending me thier dog that would be awesome!!) or if anyone has a stuffed dog (small or large breed) that i could borrow that would be even more amazing!!: victory:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a fantastic job but i cant say what it is as last time i got slated !!! :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you've gotta work for the RSPCA then? or PETA :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Student!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Meko said:


> you've gotta work for the RSPCA then? or PETA :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> I use to do tech support for pc service call formaly called mastercare i beleive. is that the same one you worked for raiden?


YUP! Team 14 mate  Was there about up until about 3 years ago had Cooky as the TC and Dorris and the TL


----------



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm a Factory manager for an aluminium fabrications company

Welcome to Alumet Systems (UK) Ltd


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

SteveL said:


> i have a fantastic job but i cant say what it is as last time i got slated !!! :lol2:


Oh go on.....I've admitted to being a police officer...it can't be worse than that ......and anyway who gives a s**t what anyone else thinks! if you're happy it matters not !


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I'm a stay at home dad / graphic designer / photographer..


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Steve HAS to be a taxman! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im a researcher for a consultant vaccine development and technology transfer company.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Pest contol


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Fangio said:


> Pest contol


Your a kiddie catcher ! well done... :lol2:

I'm a J2EE/Java web developer.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> Your a kiddie catcher ! well done... :lol2:
> 
> I'm a J2EE/Java web developer.


:lol2:


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm a personal banker....a reluctant one! haha!

But I have been;

Retail Manager for Virgin
Mobile Phone specialist
Bar Manager for a working men's club in Durham
Barmaid
Chip/fish fryer! (hahaha! while a student)
Advertising executive
Cashier
Bank manager
Student (BA & MA English/Publishing)
Junior Writer for a newspaper
and would love to work with animals, but allergic to most of the small, hairy ones, so shelved my dreams of being a vet (sob,sob!)

What shall I do next??:lol2:


----------

